# Does your fur have special abilities?



## Wildside (Aug 20, 2009)

Y'know...Powers, lmao. Like, I dunno--super strength, or super speed? XD


My fursona has huge scythe-like claws. But he rarely ever uses them because he's so chill. 


You're allowed to state more than one fur of yours if you want to. I know a majority of us have more than one fur character. XD


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes. He majors in ancient history. 

He also has the magical ability to use his meal card and turn it into food.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2009)

if you called years of practice to the point hes a gunslinger...then yes, if not

no I enjoy my could be easily killed Character


----------



## Aurali (Aug 20, 2009)

Arctic Dragon that can conduct electricity at will. 

Nothing really outside my species.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2009)

They have abilities that have to do with shadows and are insane.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 20, 2009)

super kung fu tail flippy action


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 20, 2009)

I can puke razor blades on command. If you step on one, your cut may or may not get infected.


----------



## AnubusKiren (Aug 20, 2009)

Manipulation of divine energy... :3


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 20, 2009)

mine has the ability to lay motionless for hours... wait no that's sleeping.. I'll get back to you on this


----------



## Ziff (Aug 20, 2009)

I can use Growl to lower my enemies attack.


----------



## Wildside (Aug 20, 2009)

minx112 said:


> I can use Growl to lower my enemies attack.



I can use Scratch and Tail Whip. HUR HUR HURRRRR


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 20, 2009)

Very agile, very quick. highly resistant scales.

Oh, also controls time... to an extent...


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 20, 2009)

He can travel through time and space.


----------



## Dog Butterfly (Aug 20, 2009)

I has the power to give people explosive diarrhea on the spot. <3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 20, 2009)

V can fly, because she has wings,
she can see really well in dark, because she has cat eyes,
and she can hear really well, because she has bat ears.

Other than that, no. I wanted a self-representory character, not a Mary Sue.


----------



## Elessara (Aug 20, 2009)

She's a shapeshifter.

That is all.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 20, 2009)

Shapeshifter here. That and she can shift gender at will. Oh joy


----------



## Jack (Aug 20, 2009)

oh fine...  whatever! post deleted.
it's not like there isn't more ridiculous things out there.
I just have a thing for creating super heroes. (me and my Friends do it as a contest.)


----------



## Ratte (Aug 20, 2009)

Jack said:


> in his sci-fi version.
> "new" nick. has several abilities that set him apart from the crowd.
> 
> a list.
> ...



Sup, M. Sue?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 20, 2009)

Jack said:


> not in his normal form. (then he is about as super as I am)
> but in his sci-fi version. "new" nick. has several abilities that set him apart from the crowd.
> 
> a list.
> ...


Please tell me this is satire.


----------



## Elessara (Aug 20, 2009)

Jack said:


> not in his normal form. (then he is about as super as I am)
> but in his sci-fi version. "new" nick. has several abilities that set him apart from the crowd.
> 
> a list.
> ...


 
This post makes me sad... 



Ratte said:


> Sup, M. Sue?


----------



## Jack (Aug 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Sup, M. Sue?





Vaelarsa said:


> Please tell me this is satire.





Elessara said:


> This post makes me sad...



you did read that that is just his sci-fi version right?

normally he is as average as everyone else.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 20, 2009)

Jack said:


> you did read that that is just his sci-fi version right?
> 
> normally he is as average as everyone else.


Doesn't matter. Even for sci-fi, it still screams "Mary Sue" out the ass.


----------



## Elessara (Aug 20, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Doesn't matter. Even for sci-fi, it still screams "Mary Sue" out the ass.


 
And any other orfice he may have...


----------



## Jack (Aug 20, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Doesn't matter. Even for sci-fi, it still screams "Mary Sue" out the ass.



oh well.

maby I should stick to normality eh? (seeing as to every time I try to do something w my imagination, it blows up in my face)


----------



## Ratte (Aug 20, 2009)

You're trying too hard.

Regardless, sorry to veer this in the wrong direction.  Try to get back on topic, now.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 20, 2009)

He's an android, so he has a bunch of abilities built in:


He has a cloaking device built into his scales.
His scales are also self-healing reactive plasma armor (making him nearly impervious to small arms fire and micrometeorites, but not big stuff like artillery shells.)
He can fly beyond Mach 1 w/o using his wings, thanks to billions of muon thrusters built into his body.  Supersonic flight is still heavily regulated in the 22nd century, however, so he stays subsonic unless he's flying at very high altitudes.
He can teleport almost at will (there is a cool down period), even over interstellar distances.
True photographic memory.  He has enough memory capacity to make a high-def movie of his whole life if he wanted to.
His mind is always connected to the Grid, a faster-than-light interplanetary equivalent to the Internet.
He doesn't need to breathe, eat (unless he's damaged & needs raw materials for repair) or drink (except for a liter or so of heavy water once in a blue moon, to power his cold fusion reactors.)
He can survive just fine in outer space.
[Edit]
What's so bad about having a Mary Sue character?  I don't role-play him.  He's just an image of what I'd like to be if I could exist in a perfect universe.

Besides, in the setting he's from, these abilities aren't all that extraordinary.


----------



## Rifter (Aug 20, 2009)

Rifter's just a quick study. He can figure out how to operate most any weapon or combat related gadget in seconds, and he's quick to pick holes in enemy strategies. This may or may not be inherent, but it's likely just the result of experience and all the reading he did during his time as an assistant librarian.

The other is a robotic wolf who does all the things you'd expect a robotic wolf to do and then some. Super strength, super speed, a variety of vision modes and triple redundancy on all system vital parts. Essentially unkillable if you can't completely dismantle him.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 20, 2009)

Telnac said:


> What's so bad about having a Mary Sue character?  I don't role-play him.  He's just an image of what I'd like to be if I could exist in a perfect universe.


Fursonas are a self-representation in cartoon animal format.

To have a Mary Sue as a fursona would imply being a Mary Sue IRL.
And if you're doing it for escapism, well, that's just raises a big "I should be out making my real life better so I'm not so dissatisfied with it, instead of playing around on the internets" flag.


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 20, 2009)

Mine has the ability to disappear. 
Cause I can't ever find it for longer than like a few days demmet!

>.<!


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2009)

good thing I'm not a mary Sue, I mean I dont have godly aim, I can miss, I dont run fast, not super athletic.


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 20, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> good thing I'm not a mary Sue, I mean I dont have godly aim, I can miss, I dont run fast, not super athletic.


 
You just suck D:


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> You just suck D:


no I'm average Joe mercenary


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 20, 2009)

My fursona can fly, has claws, has hoof-ish feet, and can bite.

I guess I have just the basic fursona package. The only real unique thing about my fursona is that he has a mix of avian, scalie, and furry traits.


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 20, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> no I'm average Joe mercenary


 I know.. I was teasing :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> I know.. I was teasing :3


in a video game I'll be either the first to die, or die horribly in either a funny or OMG way


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 20, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> in a video game I'll be either the first to die, or die horribly in either a funny or OMG way


 
Aw D:
Don't worry.. I'm the character in the story line that almost dies but runs away and comes back to win every time 

Like in Army of Two... I just keep coming back to kick their asses till I win  (Normally first try) But I don't mean to kill guys like you D:

I just like smashing your skull with my mask :<

Back on topic though.. I do have the ability to be so adorable and sweet that people buy me stuff and give me stuff... I actually got a bus route to drop me off at my college rather than make me walk half a mile :3


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 20, 2009)

Calico w/ brown (hair style: Jill Valentine)

5'9", 148lb, lanky.

Special power: innate ability to enjoy a good Bleach manga. Oh, and Wesker moves. (Mmm, Wesker. >////////<)


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 20, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Calico w/ brown (hair style: Jill Valentine)
> 
> 5'9", 148lb, lanky.
> 
> Special power: innate ability to enjoy a good Bleach manga. Oh, and Wesker moves. (Mmm, Wesker. >////////<)


 
Hey! xD
I wish I could do.. I just can't read manga :< I have to either have moving images or no images at all... In all aspects of my world... Including darker things.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 20, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Hey! xD
> I wish I could do.. I just can't read manga :< I have to either have moving images or no images at all... In all aspects of my world... Including darker things.




I thought someone would comment on the Wesker part but, heh. Thnx. ^/////^


----------



## TDK (Aug 20, 2009)

I have the power of womanizing, does that count?


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 20, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> I have the power of womanizing, does that count?


 
We're sorry... The power you are referencing is out of service. Please try again later.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 20, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> I have the power of womanizing, does that count?




This is illegal, you know.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 21, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> I have the power of womanizing, does that count?



Riiiiight.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 21, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Calico w/ brown (hair style: Jill Valentine)
> 
> 5'9", 148lb, lanky.
> 
> Special power: innate ability to enjoy a good Bleach manga. Oh, and Wesker moves. (Mmm, Wesker. >////////<)


Stop being gay for Wesker, he will stab you in the heart...with a needle with a virus in it


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 21, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> I have the power of womanizing, does that count?


That would explain all the Restraining orders, slap marks, and places where heel met body


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 21, 2009)

- Moderate to strong Empathic abilities (if you could see the emotions of the world you would be bleak too)



Motor Mouth said:


> I have the power of womanizing, does that count?


Thats a fantasy not a power.


----------



## TDK (Aug 21, 2009)

Poet said:


> Thats a fantasy not a power.



For me it's a reality, a jumping out of the window before the girl's husband/boyfriend opens the door reality, but a reality none the less .


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 21, 2009)

Fun Fact: If you are trying to hard, just be chill.


----------



## TDK (Aug 21, 2009)

Poet said:


> Fun Fact: If you are trying to hard, just be chill.



I also have a special power that means I *must * be the last person to type something in a conversation. I CAN'T CONTROL IT BRO!


----------



## Telnac (Aug 21, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Fursonas are a self-representation in cartoon animal format.
> 
> To have a Mary Sue as a fursona would imply being a Mary Sue IRL.
> And if you're doing it for escapism, well, that's just raises a big "I should be out making my real life better so I'm not so dissatisfied with it, instead of playing around on the internets" flag.


Oh, good.  So I can fly off and teleport back to some distant star system and not worry about having broken some unwritten netiquette code.

Get serious.  For most of us, a fursona _*IS*_ escapism!  Your fursona doesn't need to have super strength or invulnerability to be a dream you hold on to.  And that's just fine!  Escapism isn't for losers, you know.  If it weren't for science fiction writers & their famously geeky fans from the 1930s onward, we wouldn't have much of the technology of today.  I see interview after interview of scientists or engineers just after a major breakthrough and when the question is asked: "where did you get the idea to do X?" the answer is more often than not some sci-fi show or novel or author.

As a side note, I'm quite satisfied with my life.  I have a fantastic career that is satisfying & pays well.  Yeah, some days suck hardcore, but isn't that the case for nearly everyone else?  My "Mary Sue" fursona is based on what I hope to see become reality as I enter my twilight years.  With the exception of the teleportation device, every one of my fursona's traits are based on things actively being researched.  A couple of examples:

DARPA's working on self-healing reactive plasma armor that's also flexible enough to be worn.  If it works, it'll be several times more effective than a bulletproof vest.  

Cloaking technology has moved forward at a breakneck pace in the last 5 years.  Once wide spectrum cloaking (something many research groups are working on) is demonstrated, it won't be long before cloaking devices start to appear for both military and civilian applications.  

I've actually had to modify my fursona's biography in recent months because faster than light communication was proved possible.  Based on the articles I've read on the subject, we can expect some long range FTL communication experiments to happen in just a few years.  If they're successful, we might watch the first human landing on Mars in ~2030 in real time.

The idea for muon thrusters came from a research paper I read about the possibility of accelerating single particles at energies approaching that of CERN's theoretical limit, but using a particle accelerator only a few dozen atoms wide.  It uses the Pauli Exclusion Principle and atomic-scale engineering to force a particle into such a small space that the only way out is in one direction at TREMENDOUS velocity.  Make that the right type of particle & slam it into the right type of target & make it happen often enough, and you have a focused beam of high energy muons.  Since muons can sail through solid rock for several thousand kilometers and interact with NOTHING, you can stack billions of these tiny things.  Give it a powerful energy source and you have a device that can provide rocket-like lift but without the plume of hot and possibly noxious fumes to deal with.

So when I say my character's abilities aren't all that uncommon in the 22nd century setting he's from, I mean it.  Yet I've been accused on many occasions of making a Mary Sue fursona.

The soldier of today would seem like a Mary Sue to a military novelist in the 1920s.  Yet today, calling up a real time bird's eye view of the battlefield and sending in a squad of robots to scout out an area is what we expect a front line soldier to be doing.  Who knows?  If a novelist in the 1920s dreamed of characters doing such "impossible" things, maybe we'd have that technology even earlier!

The only time a Mary Sue fursona bothers me is when one tries to invent a fursona that's more powerful than someone else's.  "My fursona can explode a star."  "Oh yeah, mine can blow out a galaxy by farting."  Please.  Most of us are older than 10; please act that way.


----------



## LittleFur (Aug 21, 2009)

Uhh, my Kangaroo is very agile and the ability to jump great heights. xD


----------



## Elessara (Aug 21, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> *Fursonas are a self-representation in cartoon animal format.*


 
That is just an opinion... Not everyone designs their fursona as a "self-representation". 

(Although, most do)


----------



## Glitch (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, my fursona is mechanical, so she has great stamina, overall power, and ability to adjust to the environment.  Her body has a small number of weak points, but if they are hit, she's down for the count.

Mainly goes by night, so she has good hearing and night vision.  But she is more on the defensive side, seeing as her movements are loud from the system inside.  Naturally, to defend herself, she's a rather experienced - though ruthless - fighter.

*hopes that the description doesn't sound Sue-ish*


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 21, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Well, my fursona is mechanical, so she has great stamina, overall power, and ability to adjust to the environment.  Her body has a small number of weak points, but if they are hit, she's down for the count.
> 
> Mainly goes by night, so she has good hearing and night vision.  But she is more on the defensive side, seeing as her movements are loud from the system inside.  Naturally, to defend herself, she's a rather experienced - though ruthless - fighter.
> 
> *hopes that the description doesn't sound Sue-ish*



Why does it matter if it sounds sueish? It's your thoughts.. You put them together.. It's your character.. I remember one quote..

My fursona may be the same as someone elses... But there is one difference.. It's mine.. All mine.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 21, 2009)

8-bit said:


> I thought someone would comment on the Wesker part but, heh. Thnx. ^/////^



But if that happens, everyone will comment on it, ensuring complete


Global....



Saturation....




grraaaagghh



Oh and a lot of my characters have special abilities. Naming them all would be pointless and long.

But my semi-fursona (who isn't me but represents my perversions) has magic and lactates any liquid (or lasers) from her nipples. 

Did I mention she knows magic? She will grant wishes.


----------



## kingdomjacko (Aug 21, 2009)

tail will randomly change apecies against will.


----------



## redfield007 (Aug 21, 2009)

Keith is an excellent shot with any gun and has black belt in mixed martial arts. He was previously an experiment in the military and his cells were imbued with intense energy after a genetic experiment went wrong. In turn he can use healing powers and a variety of element based attacks. (Yes like avatar, Parasite Eve, blah blah)


----------



## Dreltox (Aug 21, 2009)

One is a daemon. And one is a Mech. And my Wolf is a Super Whore! YAY!


----------



## Glitch (Aug 21, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Why does it matter if it sounds sueish? It's your thoughts.. You put them together.. It's your character.. I remember one quote..
> 
> My fursona may be the same as someone elses... But there is one difference.. It's mine.. All mine.



I just don't want to sound like a Mary-Sue.  o.o
That is all.

I love the living crap out of myself/my sona otherwise.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 21, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> Stop being gay for Wesker, he will stab you in the heart...with a needle with a virus in it




I hope so! ^/////^ 

What kind of virus? (Im a RE fanatic, so try me)


----------



## Seas (Aug 22, 2009)

My fursona is genetically improved (his species likes to do that), he can quadrupedally run about 130 km/h , he is very flexible, has good hearing, is resistant to things that would affect the mind or the neural system, poison resistant, and able to breathe underwater.
He also has some weaknesses to counter these (natural ones that derive from the species actually), like low cold tolerance, being a bit weak at raw strength and having a not very good sharpness of sight.


----------



## Chalm Zhen (Aug 22, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> But if that happens, everyone will comment on it, ensuring complete
> 
> 
> Global....
> ...


 
Wow. Projectile lactation and wish granting makes mine look like shit. Mine flies and can light stuff on fire/blow stuff up with his mind. That's pyrokinesis, right?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 22, 2009)

My fursona can go from anthro form to adorable kitty form at will~


----------



## Varulven (Aug 22, 2009)

8-bit said:


> I hope so! ^/////^
> 
> What kind of virus? (Im a RE fanatic, so try me)



AIDS


----------



## Arthreas (Aug 22, 2009)

Mmm... Kidou, Shunpo, A shikai and a bankai, Ability to use mask for massive increased reitsu, Oh and I got a cero too.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

Supah high-octane, over the top anime action of course. With sifi (massive amounts of adapted technology in real life and theorized) ,magic mixed into a adrenaline filled psychological thriller.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 22, 2009)

Psionics (think all the ones straight out of The Complete Psionics Handbook for AD&D, as well as a few new ones made especially for him).


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 22, 2009)

My fur has the spectacular ability to not try to stand out by making up ridiculous attributes and combination's. My fur is just me if I were to look like a Furry, nothing more. Although my fuzz is the softest most fantastic fuzz you've ever seen in your life.


----------



## ivanstrelok (Aug 23, 2009)

my fur can cloak like the crysis nanosuit :3,he can also take his weapon out of nowhere,he simply calls it and it appears in his hands,he can run very quickly,and his skin is very strong,almost bulletproof (aaalmost XD),and i think thats all.but calling his weapon is just modern technology,its not a natural power.


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

Balth is incredibly weak, but she can jump in and controll shadows.
Shes bad in the day, and if she gets trapped in someones shadow and it casts away, shes stuck there till it comes back.
o.o


----------



## Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

I scrapped my old idea (since it apparently was a blunder), and went for a single simple trait.
I took the idea from one of my old un-used fursona's "connor"

"Nicholas" can cause very strong Infatuation (lust) with most anyone he chooses.
it's a very good way to pick up dates! & nobody will try and hurt someone they are "falling all over themselves" for.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 23, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Psionics (think all the ones straight out of The Complete Psionics Handbook for AD&D, as well as a few new ones made especially for him).


AD&D???  Wow, that dates you!  

(I'm starting an AD&D adventure soon in a severely belated honor of Gary Gygax, so it's not I can talk!)


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 23, 2009)

my 'sona's special ability is to be cooler than yours


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 23, 2009)

I was thinking about giving my character plasma/glowing tentacle wings, but some people might take it the wrong way. :\

So I guess I'll just say he can switch out his hands for various weapons, since he's a robot. Plus multispectral photorecptors and greater strength and damage resistance. 

Not that he doesn't have weaknesses though. He has plenty of those.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh.. I forgot the fact that my sona also has weaponry along with contact-only electrical attacks and sound attacks that could cause one to go deaf after prolonged exposure.  But she prefers straight-up combat, and uses the weapons in a pinch.  Sound attacks are common, though.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 24, 2009)

He's a shaman.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 25, 2009)

World-class scrounger/scavenger.High threshold of pain. Rapid recuperation.Ability to mimic other critters.Wild game hunter and chef.Model rocket expert.Mentors to cubs, kits, calves and colts about model rocketry.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 25, 2009)

Varulven said:


> AIDS




OLOLOLOLOLOL!

No. My wesker is too classy to use "The poor mans virus".
He'd use: P, T, T-Cameron, T-Veronica, G, U, or a las plagas.  But I'm hoping he'll just sex me into submission. >/////<


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 25, 2009)

She's ageless, can run at up to 125 km/h, is deadly with scissors and other improvised weapons, heals at a fairly quick rate (nothing superhuman unless she's just "fed" though), and, being a demon, doesn't need to eat, provided that she kills somebody* every now and then.

But that's pretty much normal for a kuchisake-onna, so I guess her only real special ability is having recovered her self-awareness rather than just being a mindless, vengeful spirit. There's a long story there that I'll probably never finish or even write down.

She has all, or almost all, of the weaknesses, too--for example, the smell of pomade and the word Brylcreem disgust her greatly, reducing her combat ability if not completely rendering her harmless. Also, she's easily distracted by sweets, particularly rock candy.

I tried to stay within the myth as well as possible for her.

* It usually has to be done in the traditional fashion for a kuchisake-onna, though--the question-and-answer game. Other than that, there's leeway aplenty.


----------



## robdadragon (Aug 29, 2009)

he can heal incredibily fast, can heal others, and has telekinesis


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 30, 2009)

To be concious of his/my insanity (which is technically impossible)
so yeah there ya go for powers.
oh and i think i forgot to mention is from another planet, not really an ability but mean he is totally Psychedelic.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

Empatics Mild Telepathy, High alcohol tolerance. The first teo become stronger when drunk.


----------



## SpartaDog (Aug 30, 2009)

Mavain, my current fursona, is still in the development stages, but as of right now, he can't do anything that any other 20 foot ball python with humanoid torso couldn't.

Nao is a kitsune who can manipulate shadows and the balance of light and dark. Basically, he can move shadows, turn a brightly lit room black in seconds, and poof into a whisp of black smoke.

Nova was a werewolf, but other than her horns and markings, a pretty damn normal werewolf.

I think that's it...but I'll be back if I remember more characters.


----------



## Halfingr (Sep 1, 2009)

Mine is extra agile for his size, just like IRL.  Xd  Surprisingly agile in fact.  Specializes in the Melbourne Shuffle.


----------



## Syl (Sep 1, 2009)

She's the champion of Set, meaning she has the ability to cause storms and other natural desasters, along with the ability to make the desert and all that inhabit it do her bidding


----------



## Nakhi (Sep 2, 2009)

Mine is a god. Enough said.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Fursonas are a self-representation in cartoon animal format.
> 
> To have a Mary Sue as a fursona would imply being a Mary Sue IRL.
> And if you're doing it for escapism, well, that's just raises a big "I should be out making my real life better so I'm not so dissatisfied with it, instead of playing around on the internets" flag.


 

Uhhhh....right. I'm just gonna move over here...waaaay the hell away from you....


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 6, 2009)

Well then my representation being a kitsune, our best powers are not the power of foxfire, nor the power of whatever our illusions create, but of great reflection.  Wisdom is our greatest attribute we wish to seek.  Unless your a nogitsune, the pursuit of knowledge and wisdom from any source, human, book, or God, is a noble pursuit for us.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 6, 2009)

his fur is stronger than diamonds and ever since his packmates abandoned him when ever hes howls everyone around him feels how sad and lonley hes and either breaks down crying or kills them selves


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 6, 2009)

mine is not really different, she has the power to heal others (can't heal herself)  and can fly with out wings.


----------

